# هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم



## Alcrusader (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*

*هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها: أسلمت العالم.*





في  November 2001  بعد شهرين من هجمات 11 سبتمبر كشفت القوة الأمنية السويسرية في مداهمة وثائق سرية وخطيرة جداً من بينها خطة من 14 صفحة كتبت بالعربية  منذ  1/12/1982  وتتضمن إستراتيجية من 12 نقطة تهدف إلى أسلمت العالم وإقامة "دولة إسلامية على الأرض".
وهذا ما دفع الصحافي السويسري  Sylvain Besson في جريدة "Le Temps"  إلى كتابة كتابه الذي نشر في عام 2005 في فرنسا، وذلك تحت إسم
La conquête de l'Occident: Le projet secret des Islamistes 
(The Conquest of the West: The Islamists' Secret Project)
أي "إحتلال الغرب: مخطط الإسلاميين السري."
وهذا الكتاب مبني على الوثاق التي تم جمعها، عارضاً بالتفاصيل جميع العمليات التي حصلت، والتي  كان  من المقرر  أن تحصل، بالوثاق والبراهين.

لن أدخل في تفاصيل هذه النقاط، ولكن هي تقوم على إظهار الإسلام أنه دائماً الضحية،
 إستعمال النصوص الدينية من أجل حث المسلمين على مقاتلة الغير مسلمين ولما  يتم القضاء عليهم يتوجه النظر إلى شيعة في العموم وإيران تحديداً من أجل القضاء على "أعداء الإسلام الحق"،
 إستغلال جهل الغير مسلمين للإسلام ومحاولات "تشريبهم " النظام الإسلامي تمهيداً لجعلهم "ذميين مستقبلين"،
 محاولة "نصرت " الإسلام باية طريقة ممكنة حتى لو دفع الأمر إلى الكذب والنفاق والإدعاء والقتل،
 فرض وجهت نظر إسلامية على وفي أهم المواضيع وإظهر أن الإسلام ديانة مسالمة وغير عداونية تدعو للمحبة والسلام في محاولة إلى "طمس التاريخ" وتغير الحقائق.... إلخ. 

بإضافة في إنشاء منظمات ارهابية، تحت أسماء مخادعة، من أجل تصدير الإرهاب  إلى  أميركا واوروبا واوستراليا؛ 
 إنشاء مجموعات ومنظمات تقوم بتصدير المخدرات من باكستان وأفغانستان ومصر وغيرها من الدول من أجل بيعها وتمويل الأنشطة الإرهابية؛ 
إنشاء منظمات لا أخلاقية تعنى بالدعارة وتجارة بالفتيات (ألبانيا، بوسنيا...) والأطفال من أجل تمويل منظمات ارهابية مثل القاعدة؛ 
الإتجار بالبشر، أو بالأحرى "بالعبيد " عبر خطف الأولاد والأطفال خاصةً، وخصوصاً "الغير مسلمين" من دول اوروبا وأميركا واوستراليا، وتهريبهم إلى دول إسلامية ومناطق ناقية كما في اليمن، وباكستان، وأفغانستان، والصومال... من أجل أن يكونوا مجاهدين وانتحاريين مستقبلين،  بالإضافة إلى خطف وحجز رهائن من أجل طلب الفدية، وخاصةً من "الكفار"؛
 القضاء على "الاقليات" الغير إسلامية كما الأقباط في مصر، والموارنة في لبنان، المسيحين في سورية والأردن والعراق، ومن ثم اليهود في إسرائيل، وصولاً إلى الشيعة وال"كفار" الخارجين عن سنة الله ورسوله وكل من يتواطأ معهم في النهاية ، من أجل تكوين دولة إسلامية "صغيرة" على المنطقة الممتدة بين المشرق والمغرب من أجل التوجه لاحقاً لتكوين "الدولة الإسلامية الكبرى" في العالم... إلخ . 

وغيرها من المعلومات الخطيرة التي وجدت في ذاك اليوم بالإضافة إلى صور ومخططات وإحصائيات، ومحاولة وضع سيناريوهات مشابهة لتلك في 11 سبتمر، وتفجير القطارات في لندن ومدريد، ومحاولة الهجوم على برج ايفل في فرنسا، وأماكن أخرى في روسيا ودانمارك وإيطاليا...وغيرها من الدول، التي كانت من المقرر أن تحدث في تواريخ معينة، وقد تحدث في المستقبل.










وقد تكون إحدى أخطر الصور والتي تلخص التطلع المستقبلي، والهدف النهائي لما يسعى إليه أمثال الإخوان المسلمين، والقاعدة، ومن يؤيد نهجهم يتمثل بالأتي: 




​
الذي بالأخضر في الوسط هي الدول الإسلامية، وحول هذه الدول هناك "خط أسود" وهو يبين حدود هذه الدول. وهي بإعتبارهم "الدولة السلامية " الصغيرة.
مخطط الإسلاميين يهدف للإستشهد بنصوص قرأنية، من أجل محاربة أعداء الإسلام ، والجهاد في سبيل الله،  من أجل تكوين دولة إسلامية على الأرض بعد 100 عام ("الدولة الإسلامية " الكبرى) ، سواء عبر تغيرات ديموغرافية تتعلق بإنجاب أطفال أكثر حتى  ولو عاشوا فقراء، وإجبار الناس على الأسلمة بالقوة كما يحدث الأن في العديد من الدول مثل مصر، باكستان، الهند...إلخ. حيث المسلمون يشكلون أغلبية معينة في مناطقهم،  بالإضافة إلى شن حروب جهادية ضد ال"كفار" من أجل اجبرهم على الإسلام.






















more info:
http://www.discerningthetimesonline.net/Islam-MuslimBrotherhood.html
http://archive.frontpagemag.com/readArticle.aspx?ARTID=4475


----------



## دارتنيان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*

انا قرأت اجزاء من موضوع ... لكن بالفعل أسلام انتشر كثير في اوروبا خاصة دول اتحاد سوفيتي مثل (شيشان و كوسوفو و البانيا و البوسنه و الهرسك و ابخازيا و اوسيتيا الجنوبيه و بلغاريا و أصبحت الديانه الرسميه هناك الأسلاميه  ... الخ ده غير دول اوروبا غربيه و دول لها كلمة في العالم مثل فرنسا ) أعتقد قيام حرب كبري في وقت قريب .


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*




> بالإضافة إلى خطف وحجز رهائن من أجل طلب الفدية، وخاصةً من "الكفار"؛
> القضاء على "الاقليات" الغير إسلامية كما الأقباط في مصر، والموارنة في لبنان، المسيحين في سورية والأردن والعراق، ومن ثم اليهود في إسرائيل، وصولاً إلى الشيعة وال"كفار" الخارجين عن سنة الله ورسوله وكل من يتواطأ معهم في النهاية ، من أجل تكوين دولة إسلامية "صغيرة" على المنطقة الممتدة بين المشرق والمغرب من أجل التوجه لاحقاً لتكوين "الدولة الإسلامية الكبرى" في العالم... إلخ


 
ظهرت الرويا اهى

اوروبا برضه هى اللى كنسر

شكرا ليك للخبر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*

*رغم كل الوثائق الخطيره دي
الا ان في دول اوربيه كتيره
لسه نايمه في العسل
ومش حسه بخطوره الاسلام والمسلمين عليهم
شكرا ع الخبر المهم​*


----------



## Alcrusader (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



دارتنيان قال:


> انا قرأت اجزاء من موضوع ... لكن بالفعل أسلام انتشر كثير في اوروبا خاصة دول اتحاد سوفيتي مثل (شيشان و كوسوفو و البانيا و البوسنه و الهرسك و ابخازيا و اوسيتيا الجنوبيه و بلغاريا و أصبحت الديانه الرسميه هناك الأسلاميه  ... الخ ده غير دول اوروبا غربيه و دول لها كلمة في العالم مثل فرنسا ) أعتقد قيام حرب كبري في وقت قريب .



للأسف هذه الدول كانت دول شيوعية لا دينية. وكان عندها كره كبير للمسيحية خصوصاً. 
وهذا ما استغله الاسلاميون في تلك الدول، بالإضافة إلى أموال البترو-دولار من السعودية خصوصاً و إيران، من أجل أسلمتهم وخاصةً أن الفقر هناك شديد جداً جداً جداً ،  ولو ترى حجم الأموال التي تدفع هناك بالإضافة إلى الأموال التي تدفع من أجل بناء مساجد، ومراكز  إسلامية تكاد لا تصدق.
كما وأنه تنظم سنوياً رحلات إلى السعودية من أجل تعلم اللغة العربية والقرأن والحج....إلخ.
وهناك أيضاً  برامج تبادل ثقافي بين هذه الدول والدول العربية... ومحاولة لجعل اللغة العربية اللغة الرسمية في بعد المناطق من روسيا!!!

فكما ترى المال تشتري الكثير... والناس هناك أباً عن جد غير دينين بمعظمهم، وبالتالي حصل ما حصل...


أما المشكلة في فرنسا فهي أكثر تعقيداً، فعدد المسلمين هناك عالي بسبب القوانين التي تنتهجها الحكومة، بالإضافة إلى سياسات الإستعمار التي جابت معها الكثير من الجزائريين والمغربة خاصةً وذلك لأسباب كثيرة.
ومع الوقت، الكثير منهم لم يندمج بعد في المجتمع رغم أنهم من الجيل ال-3 وال-4, ومازالوا يعيشون في بيئة "شبه عدوانية" لكل ما هو غير إسلامي. وعند الأوقات الصعبة، تجد الكثيرين من المهاجرين {خاصةً المسلمين} يقفون ضد بلادهم في بعض المواضيع حتى السخيفة منها مثل متش فوتبول كلقاء فرنسا ضد الجزائر في منذ فترة، حيث وقف جميع من هم من أصول جزائرية مع فريق الجزائر وليس مع فريق بلادهم!!! 
فهناك حس بعدم الإنتماء للبلد ولو بعد عدة سنوات، و رغم  الكثير فوائد التي نالوها لكونهم في بلد "متحضر" وقد لا  يحلموا أن ينالوها في بلادهم الأصلية...


هي الحرب بدأت بعد سقوط الدولة العثمانية، ونظام الخلافة. وبدأت مع تشكيل منظمة الإخوان المسلمين في عام 1928, أي 4 سنوات بعد سقوط نظام الخلافة.
المشكلة انو في الغرب، الناس مازلت مخدوعة، ومازلت تعيش في أحلام اليقظة. والحكام لا يتحركون كما يجب بسبب عددت أسباب من ابرزها البترول، والمصالح "الغير إسلامية"، و"الغير مسلمين" في الدول الإسلامية. 
أما الكنيسة فهي تحاول بناء جسور من أجل تقريب الأفكار والقضاء على الفكر المتطرفة عند الكل... ولكن لا أعرف إلى أي مدى ستنجح في ذلك. فأنت تتحاور مع أناس كثيرة مازلت تعيش في القرن ال-7 وال-8 وال-9, ومازلت تبكي على الأطلال، وتنادي بالتخلف...

في الغرب أنا أعرف أناس هم أنفسهم يتصرفون، وهم يعرفون أنه هناك "شبه تعتيم" على هذه الأمور الخطيرة من قبل الدول، لذلك فهم يلجأون إلى الإنترنت، فهي تبقى  أفضل وسيلة منجل توصيل المعلومات الصح...

شكراً عزيزي على مداخلتك. المسيح يباركك.


----------



## دارتنيان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



tasoni queena قال:


> ظهرت الرويا اهى
> 
> اوروبا برضه هى اللى كنسر
> 
> شكرا ليك للخبر​



علي فكره ... اضافة فقط لمعلوماتك بالرغم اني اوروبي و أفتخر اكيد :love34:لكن مسيحين عرب يعتبروهم مرتبة تانيه .. انا اكيد لست من صاحب الوجهين لكن انا حبيت مسيحين عرب لأنهم طيبين بالأضافه الي ان عروستي المستقبليه ممكن تكون عربيه :blush2:..المهم نصيحه لكم الأوروبين لا يهتمون بمسيحين عرب عندهم فقط مصلحتهم ثم مصلحتهم ثم مصلحتهم و لو علي جثث مسيحين شرقيين .. البعض اكيد سوف سيهاجمني بأعتبار اني اتبع الكنيسة الأرثوذوكسيه الروسيه و الأوربيين اللي اتحدث عنهم كاثوليك .. لكن حقيقه انا لست اكذب و بأمكان من يتعامل معهم ان يدرك الحقيقه بدون احتياجهم لوسيط .. أسف ان اغضبت البعض :fun_oops:


----------



## Alcrusader (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



tasoni queena قال:


> ظهرت الرويا اهى
> 
> اوروبا برضه هى اللى كنسر
> 
> شكرا ليك للخبر​


*
فعلاً... يد الشر قوية، ولكنها ليست أقوى من النور.

لنصلي للرب ليجعل المستقبل أفضل...
شكرا للمداخلة. المسيح يباركك.*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*




> علي فكره ... اضافة فقط لمعلوماتك بالرغم اني اوروبي و أفتخر اكيد :love34:لكن مسيحين عرب يعتبروهم مرتبة تانيه .. انا اكيد لست من صاحب الوجهين لكن انا حبيت مسيحين عرب لأنهم طيبين بالأضافه الي ان عروستي المستقبليه ممكن تكون عربيه :blush2:..المهم نصيحه لكم الأوروبين لا يهتمون بمسيحين عرب عندهم فقط مصلحتهم ثم مصلحتهم ثم مصلحتهم و لو علي جثث مسيحين شرقيين .. البعض اكيد سوف سيهاجمني بأعتبار اني اتبع الكنيسة الأرثوذوكسيه الروسيه و الأوربيين اللي اتحدث عنهم كاثوليك .. لكن حقيقه انا لست اكذب و بأمكان من يتعامل معهم ان يدرك الحقيقه بدون احتياجهم لوسيط .. أسف ان اغضبت البعض :fun_oops:



انت فهمت ايه من ردى ؟؟​


----------



## دارتنيان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



tasoni queena قال:


> انت فهمت ايه من ردى ؟؟​



فهمت انك لا بالمعني المصري ( تتريقي علي مسلمين و هما المفروض يكونو كنسر مش اوروبا ) في الحقيقه مسلمين و جزء من اوروبا مثل السرطان له صفتان الأنتشار السريع و احداث الضرر المسلمين يتزايدون مثل السرطان و يحدثون الضرر و كذلك بعض دول اوروبا . اتمني متزعليش


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*




> فهمت انك لا بالمعني المصري ( تتريقي علي مسلمين و هما المفروض يكونو كنسر مش اوروبا ) في الحقيقه مسلمين و جزء من اوروبا مثل السرطان له صفتان الأنتشار السريع و احداث الضرر المسلمين يتزايدون مثل السرطان و يحدثون الضرر و كذلك بعض دول اوروبا . اتمني متزعليش


 
انا مزعلتش بس انا استغربت لردك

لانه ملوش علاقة باللى قولته انا​


----------



## دارتنيان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



Alcrusader قال:


> للأسف هذه الدول كانت دول شيوعية لا دينية. وكان عندها كره كبير للمسيحية خصوصاً.
> وهذا ما استغله الاسلاميون في تلك الدول، بالإضافة إلى أموال البترو-دولار من السعودية خصوصاً و إيران، من أجل أسلمتهم وخاصةً أن الفقر هناك شديد جداً جداً جداً ،  ولو ترى حجم الأموال التي تدفع هناك بالإضافة إلى الأموال التي تدفع من أجل بناء مساجد، ومراكز  إسلامية تكاد لا تصدق.
> كما وأنه تنظم سنوياً رحلات إلى السعودية من أجل تعلم اللغة العربية والقرأن والحج....إلخ.
> وهناك أيضاً  برامج تبادل ثقافي بين هذه الدول والدول العربية... ومحاولة لجعل اللغة العربية اللغة الرسمية في بعد المناطق من روسيا!!!
> ...




متفق معاك في كل كلامك عدا جزء صغير :love34: .. و هو اسلمة هذه الدول بسبب اموال العرب البتروليه و كذلك دعم ايران . بالنسبه لدعم ايران هذا غير صحيح لأن اذا دعمتهم ايران فأكيد من اجل تحويلهم للتشيع اي يصبحو مسلمين شيعه لكن هم مسلمين سنة اذا فلا يوجد دعم من ايران .

ثانيا الأسلام منتشر  في تلك الدول من قبل اكتشاف بترول في دول عربيه و قبل ان يعرفو التحضر ( اي عندما كانو يسكنو في الخيام و يأكلون السحالي :spor24 و هذه الصور ابسط دليل

مسلمين اوروبين في جيش هتلر 







مفتي فلسطين يحي الجنود المسلمين في جيش هتلر


----------



## Alcrusader (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



دارتنيان قال:


> علي فكره ... اضافة فقط لمعلوماتك بالرغم اني اوروبي و أفتخر اكيد :love34:لكن مسيحين عرب يعتبروهم مرتبة تانيه .. انا اكيد لست من صاحب الوجهين لكن انا حبيت مسيحين عرب لأنهم طيبين بالأضافه الي ان عروستي المستقبليه ممكن تكون عربيه :blush2:..المهم نصيحه لكم الأوروبين لا يهتمون بمسيحين عرب عندهم فقط مصلحتهم ثم مصلحتهم ثم مصلحتهم و لو علي جثث مسيحين شرقيين .. البعض اكيد سوف سيهاجمني بأعتبار اني اتبع الكنيسة الأرثوذوكسيه الروسيه و الأوربيين اللي اتحدث عنهم كاثوليك .. لكن حقيقه انا لست اكذب و بأمكان من يتعامل معهم ان يدرك الحقيقه بدون احتياجهم لوسيط .. أسف ان اغضبت البعض :fun_oops:


*
مع اني لست أرثوذوكسي، ولكني اعترف أنه هناك ما يشبه هذا الأمر، وذلك يعود لأسباب تاريخية عديدة جداً وقديمة تعود الأيام إنشقاق الكنيسة... 
لن أدخل في التفاصيل الطائفية، لأن هذا لا يفعل إلى تكبير الخلافات. وهذا أمر تسعى الكنيسة إلى حلها، ومن هذه الحلول سينودس الشرق. وهو محاولة لتوحيد المسيحين شرقين وغربين.

دعونا نأمل بالخير، ونصلي لنجاحه، لنعود واحد في المسيح.


وأمر المصالح هو صح. فمثلاً أميركا، همها الأول هو تأمين مصالحها، لا تهتم إلى الأمور الدينية، أو الإجتماعية، أو غيرها من ما تعتبره "سخافات". فهناك منافسات كبرى في العالم مع الصين، والإتحاد الاوربي، واليابان من أجل من يقول رقم واحد. وكذلك الأمر مع الإتحاد الاوربي.
فنحن نعيش الأن في عصر العلمانية، والعولمة، والتنافس... فالمصالح الإقتصادية تأتي اولا.


ولكن كما أرى الأمور، بدأ هناك الأن وعي من جديد على الامور الدينية، وخاصةً بعد الخطر من الإسلام. لنأمل أن يكون لهذا الأمر تأثير إلى عودة الناس للإيمان...*


----------



## دارتنيان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



tasoni queena قال:


> انا مزعلتش بس انا استغربت لردك
> 
> لانه ملوش علاقة باللى قولته انا​



حسب ما فهمته من ردك انك كنتي تدافعين اوروبا ككل ... علي العموم ده حقك :love34: اسف مره تانيه


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*




> حسب ما فهمته من ردك انك كنتي تدافعين اوروبا ككل ... علي العموم ده حقك :love34: اسف مره تانيه


 
اكيد بدافع عن اوروبا المسيحية الاصلية

مش الاوروبين المهاجرين المسلمين​


----------



## دارتنيان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



alcrusader قال:


> *
> مع اني لست أرثوذوكسي، ولكني اعترف أنه هناك ما يشبه هذا الأمر، وذلك يعود لأسباب تاريخية عديدة جداً وقديمة تعود الأيام إنشقاق الكنيسة...
> لن أدخل في التفاصيل الطائفية، لأن هذا لا يفعل إلى تكبير الخلافات. وهذا أمر تسعى الكنيسة إلى حلها، ومن هذه الحلول سينودس الشرق. وهو محاولة لتوحيد المسيحين شرقين وغربين.
> 
> ...




متفق معاك و نتمني التوحد من جديد


----------



## دارتنيان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



tasoni queena قال:


> اكيد بدافع عن اوروبا المسيحية الاصلية
> 
> مش الاوروبين المهاجرين المسلمين​



أكيد و انا قولت حقك ... بس حبيت اوضح اشياء فقط اذا كان معندكيش مانع


----------



## Alcrusader (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



دارتنيان قال:


> متفق معاك في كل كلامك عدا جزء صغير :love34: .. و هو اسلمة هذه الدول بسبب اموال العرب البتروليه و كذلك دعم ايران . بالنسبه لدعم ايران هذا غير صحيح لأن اذا دعمتهم ايران فأكيد من اجل تحويلهم للتشيع اي يصبحو مسلمين شيعه لكن هم مسلمين سنة اذا فلا يوجد دعم من ايران .
> 
> ثانيا الأسلام منتشر  في تلك الدول من قبل اكتشاف بترول في دول عربيه و قبل ان يعرفو التحضر ( اي عندما كانو يسكنو في الخيام و يأكلون السحالي :spor24 و هذه الصور ابسط دليل
> 
> ...


*
طبعاً كان في مسلمين بين جنود هيتلر. حتى هتلر نفسه كان متأثر بالفكر الإسلامي.
وكان له علاقات بشيوخ من تركيا وإيران والهند... وكانت تعقد مؤتمرات ومناقشات وحوارات لها علاقة بالإسلام، والتبادل الثقافي.
كما وأنه كان في علاقات بين تركيا وألمانيا تعود إلى الحرب العالمية الأولى، وهناك العديد من المهاجرين الأتراك في ألمانيا، فأمر عادي يكون في مسلمين ولكن بأعداد قليلة.

أما وجود المسلمين في تلك المناطق يعود إلى أمور تاريخية تعود إلى هجمات العثمانية في القرون الوسطى. فكان الأتراك كل ما احتلوا منطقة، غيروا توزيعها الديمغرافي والديني. فكانوا يجبروا الناس عل الإسلام أو يقتلوهم ، وكانوا ينقلون المزارعين المسلمين الأتراك من مناطق إلى مناطق أخرى جديدة من أجل الإستوطان وتغير التوزير السكاني والديني.
 أما الأن، فالإسلام إنتعاش من جديد وبخاصة بعد البترول! فهو كاد ينتهي، لأنه الكثيرون كانوا شيوعيون ولا دينيون...

أما وجود الشيعة. فنعم هناك شيعة في اوروبا. وهناك شيعة في بوسنيا والقوقاز. وهناك دعم إيراني - شيعي - ومن بعض الشيعة في لبنان من أجل تشند مدارس دينية في تلك المناطق.
وهناك بالإجمال هجمات تشيع في العديد من الامكان وبين السنة في دول عديدة. وإحدى الحملات التشيع موجودة في القوقاز. وهي مزدهرة . (إن لم أكن مخطئ)*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*




> أكيد و انا قولت حقك ... بس حبيت اوضح اشياء فقط اذا كان معندكيش مانع


 
لا اكيد وضح براحتك

مفيش مانع​


----------



## Alcrusader (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



tasoni queena قال:


> اكيد بدافع عن اوروبا المسيحية الاصلية
> 
> مش الاوروبين المهاجرين المسلمين​





دارتنيان قال:


> متفق معاك و نتمني التوحد من جديد



هو هذا الصح.
علينا أن نبتعد عن التفاصيل التي تبعدنا، ونتفق على كل ما يجمعنا مع بعض.:new5:


----------



## Alcrusader (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



mikel coco قال:


> *رغم كل الوثائق الخطيره دي
> الا ان في دول اوربيه كتيره
> لسه نايمه في العسل
> ومش حسه بخطوره الاسلام والمسلمين عليهم
> شكرا ع الخبر المهم​*



*الناس نايمة، والدول بدها ياهم يبقوا نايمين.... 
شكراً لمرورك، المسيح يباركك.*


----------



## دارتنيان (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*

معلش يا جماعه اذا زعلت بعضكم انا فقط ...كنت احب ابين هوية بعض الأوروبيين بسبب حبي لمسيحين عرب في الأخير اخوه مع بعض للأبد


----------



## crusader (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



دارتنيان قال:


> انا قرأت اجزاء من موضوع ... لكن بالفعل أسلام انتشر كثير في اوروبا خاصة دول اتحاد سوفيتي مثل (شيشان و كوسوفو و البانيا و البوسنه و الهرسك و ابخازيا و اوسيتيا الجنوبيه و بلغاريا و أصبحت الديانه الرسميه هناك الأسلاميه ... الخ ده غير دول اوروبا غربيه و دول لها كلمة في العالم مثل فرنسا ) أعتقد قيام حرب كبري في وقت قريب .


 
*أقدر أقولك و بكل تأكيد كلامك خطأ تماما *
*روسيا في ال20 سنة الماضية 2 مليون مسلم أصبحوا مسيحيين و أورثوذوكس*
*كازخستان الان 46% منها مسيحيين و هي أكبر دولة أسلامية مساحة في العالم*


----------



## crusader (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*

*موقع أسلامي يؤيد ما أقول عن التنصير في روسيا*
*http://1muslimnation.wordpress.com/2010/08/15/islam-in-russia-2-million-ethnic-muslims-leave-islam-for-russian-orthodox-christianity/*


----------



## دارتنيان (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



crusader قال:


> *أقدر أقولك و بكل تأكيد كلامك خطأ تماما *
> *روسيا في ال20 سنة الماضية 2 مليون مسلم أصبحوا مسيحيين و أورثوذوكس*
> *كازخستان الان 46% منها مسيحيين و هي أكبر دولة أسلامية مساحة في العالم*



انا متكلمتش عن ماما روسيا :love34: انا قصدت دول اتحاد سوفيتي


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*

*رؤيا يوحنا ابتدت تتحقق يا جماعة!! فعلا مخطط ارهابي تقشعر له الابدان

* 
[q-bible]*
ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ وَحْشاً آخَرَ طَالِعاً مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَكَانَ لَهُ قَرْنَانِ شِبْهُ خَرُوفٍ، وَكَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ كَتِنِّينٍ، وَيَعْمَلُ بِكُلِّ سُلْطَانِ الْوَحْشِ الأَوَّلِ أَمَامَهُ، وَيَجْعَلُ الأَرْضَ وَالسَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلْوَحْشِ الأَوَّلِ الَّذِي شُفِيَ جُرْحُهُ الْمُمِيتُ، وَيَصْنَعُ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ يَجْعَلُ نَاراً تَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، وَيُضِلُّ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ بِالآيَاتِ الَّتِي أُعْطِيَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَهَا أَمَامَ الْوَحْشِ، قَائِلاً لِلسَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَصْنَعُوا صُورَةً لِلْوَحْشِ الَّذِي كَانَ بِهِ جُرْحُ السَّيْفِ وَعَاشَ.وَأُعْطِيَ أَنْ يُعْطِيَ رُوحاً لِصُورَةِ الْوَحْشِ، حَتَّى تَتَكَلَّمَ صُورَةُ الْوَحْشِ وَيَجْعَلَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِصُورَةِ الْوَحْشِ يُقْتَلُونَ. وَيَجْعَلَ الْجَمِيعَ: الصِّغَارَ وَالْكِبَارَ، وَالأَغْنِيَاءَ وَالْفُقَرَاءَ، وَالأَحْرَارَ وَالْعَبِيدَ، تُصْنَعُ لَهُمْ سِمَةٌ عَلَى يَدِهِمِ الْيُمْنَى أَوْ عَلَى جِبْهَتِهِمْ،
 وَأَنْ لاَ يَقْدِرَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَشْتَرِيَ أَوْ يَبِيعَ إِلَّا مَنْ لَهُ السِّمَةُ أَوِ اسْمُ الْوَحْشِ أَوْ عَدَدُ اسْمِهِ. هُنَا الْحِكْمَةُ! مَنْ لَهُ فَهْمٌ فَلْيَحْسِبْ عَدَدَ الْوَحْشِ فَإِنَّهُ عَدَدُ إِنْسَانٍ، وَعَدَدُهُ: سِتُّ مِئَةٍ وَسِتَّةٌ وَسِتُّونَ. ​*[/q-bible]

*666= رسول العرب بمكة ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



دارتنيان قال:


> معلش يا جماعه اذا زعلت بعضكم انا فقط ...كنت احب ابين هوية بعض الأوروبيين بسبب حبي لمسيحين عرب في الأخير اخوه مع بعض للأبد



ولا يهمك، ما حدا زعل منك


----------



## Alcrusader (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



Red Rose88 قال:


> *رؤيا يوحنا ابتدت تتحقق يا جماعة!! فعلا مخطط ارهابي تقشعر له الابدان
> 
> *
> [q-bible]*
> ...



*فعلاً هذا هو الصح... 
الكثير يضلون بأية وأحاديث سخيفة، والرب من فوق يرى الجميع، ويحختبر مدى قوة اتباعه بالبقاء على درب المستقيم ... 
إن الرب هو من يرسل المضلين من أجل أن يختبر مدى قوة إيمان اتباعه... للأسف الكثير سيضلون. إن لم يكن الأن، في المستقبل على الأكيد... 
لذلك علينا  أن نتوحد، كما كنا يوماً، لأن "ضد المسيح" (Anti-Christ) يقوى أكثر وأكثر...*


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*




alcrusader قال:


> *فعلاً هذا هو الصح...
> الكثير يضلون بأية وأحاديث سخيفة، والرب من فوق يرى الجميع، ويحختبر مدى قوة اتباعه بالبقاء على درب المستقيم ...
> إن الرب هو من يرسل المضلين من أجل أن يختبر مدى قوة إيمان اتباعه... للأسف الكثير سيضلون. إن لم يكن الأن، في المستقبل على الأكيد...
> لذلك علينا  أن نتوحد، كما كنا يوماً، لأن "ضد المسيح" (anti-christ) يقوى أكثر وأكثر...*


*
"سيضل كثيرون "

صدقني اخي ان ابتعاد المسيحيين عن المسيح بارادتهم لا يعطينا الا حقيقة واحدة و هي ان مجيئه له المجد قد اقترب جدا 

اتباع المسيح سيغدون قلة و رب المجد يعلم و اعلمنا بذلك في حين يتباهى المسلمون بكثرتهم و بسيطرة اسلامهم على العالم و للاسف هم لا يعلمون انهم يتباهون ببحيرة الكبريت التي سيطرحون فيها بسبب ضلالهم عن المسيح 

ربنا يرجع الكل للمسيح ... و هذا هو املنا​*


----------



## Alcrusader (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



Red Rose88 قال:


> *
> "سيضل كثيرون "
> 
> صدقني اخي ان ابتعاد المسيحيين عن المسيح بارادتهم لا يعطينا الا حقيقة واحدة و هي ان مجيئه له المجد قد اقترب جدا
> ...



فعلاً يا روز قلت الصواب.
المسيح قال لنا أنه من بعده سيأتي الكثيرون ينادوا أنهم أنبياء ومسحاء، غير أنهم كذبة ارسلت من أجل أن تضل الناس، ولتختبر مدى ايمانهم.

سفر التثنية 13 : 1- 5  يقول لنا الرب:
[Q-BIBLE]1 «إِذَا قَامَ فِي وَسَطِكَ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ حَالِمٌ حُلماً وَأَعْطَاكَ آيَةً أَوْ أُعْجُوبَةً 
2 وَلوْ حَدَثَتِ الآيَةُ أَوِ الأُعْجُوبَةُ التِي كَلمَكَ عَنْهَا قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لمْ تَعْرِفْهَا وَنَعْبُدْهَا 
3 فَلا تَسْمَعْ لِكَلامِ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ أَوِ الحَالِمِ ذَلِكَ الحُلمَ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ يَمْتَحِنُكُمْ لِيَعْلمَ هَل تُحِبُّونَ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَمِنْ كُلِّ أَنْفُسِكُمْ. 
4 وَرَاءَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ تَسِيرُونَ وَإِيَّاهُ تَتَّقُونَ وَوَصَايَاهُ تَحْفَظُونَ وَصَوْتَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ وَإِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ وَبِهِ تَلتَصِقُونَ. 
5 وَذَلِكَ النَّبِيُّ أَوِ الحَالِمُ ذَلِكَ الحُلمَ يُقْتَلُ لأَنَّهُ تَكَلمَ بِالزَّيْغِ مِنْ وَرَاءِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمُ الذِي أَخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَفَدَاكُمْ مِنْ بَيْتِ العُبُودِيَّةِ لِيُطَوِّحَكُمْ عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ التِي أَمَرَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ أَنْ تَسْلُكُوا فِيهَا. فَتَنْزِعُونَ الشَّرَّ مِنْ بَيْنِكُمْ. [/Q-BIBLE]

وفي المزامير 11 
[Q-BIBLE]
1 لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. لِدَاوُدَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ لِنَفْسِي: [اهْرُبُوا إِلَى جِبَالِكُمْ كَعُصْفُورٍ]؟ 
2 لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا الأَشْرَارُ يَمُدُّونَ الْقَوْسَ. فَوَّقُوا السَّهْمَ فِي الْوَتَرِ لِيَرْمُوا فِي الدُّجَى مُسْتَقِيمِي الْقُلُوبِ. 
3 إِذَا انْقَلَبَتِ الأَعْمِدَةُ فَالصِّدِّيقُ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُ؟ 
4 اَلرَّبُّ فِي هَيْكَلِ قُدْسِهِ. الرَّبُّ فِي السَّمَاءِ كُرْسِيُّهُ. عَيْنَاهُ تَنْظُرَانِ. أَجْفَانُهُ تَمْتَحِنُ بَنِي آدَمَ. 
5 الرَّبُّ يَمْتَحِنُ الصِّدِّيقَ. أَمَّا الشِّرِّيرُ وَمُحِبُّ الظُّلْمِ فَتُبْغِضُهُ نَفْسُهُ. 
6 يُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ فِخَاخاً نَاراً وَكِبْرِيتاً وَرِيحَ السَّمُومِ نَصِيبَ كَأْسِهِمْ. 
7 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ عَادِلٌ وَيُحِبُّ الْعَدْلَ. الْمُسْتَقِيمُ يُبْصِرُ وَجْهَهُ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]




المسيح قال لنا أن نحذر من الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يأتون بثياب حملان وهم من الداخل ذئاب خاطفة، فإنهم سيعرفون من أفعالهم التي سيقومون بها، ومن هنا القول " من ثمارهم تعرفونهم"، هل تقدر شجرة جيدة أن تعطي ثمرا سيئاً؟ أو شجرة سيئة أن تعطي ثمرة صالحاً؟

وفي 2 كورنثوس 11: 13 - 15 يقول لنا يوحنا 
[Q-BIBLE]13 لأَنَّ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ هُمْ رُسُلٌ كَذَبَةٌ، فَعَلَةٌ مَاكِرُونَ، مُغَيِّرُونَ شَكْلَهُمْ إِلَى شِبْهِ رُسُلِ الْمَسِيحِ. 
14 وَلاَ عَجَبَ. لأَنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ نَفْسَهُ يُغَيِّرُ شَكْلَهُ إِلَى شِبْهِ مَلاَكِ نُورٍ! 
15 فَلَيْسَ عَظِيماً إِنْ كَانَ خُدَّامُهُ أَيْضاً يُغَيِّرُونَ شَكْلَهُمْ كَخُدَّامٍ لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِينَ نِهَايَتُهُمْ تَكُونُ حَسَبَ أَعْمَالِهِمْ
[/Q-BIBLE]

فهولاء  الكذبة يحركهم الشيطان، فالشيطان قد ترأى على احدهم (محمد) على شكل ملاك، وراح يعطيه كتاب الدمار. كتاب "ضد المسيح".




​

إن الذين اختارهم المسيح لا خوف عليهم، لأنه هو الذي اختارهم وليس هم.


[Q-BIBLE]25 أجابهم يسوع: إني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون. الأعمال التي أنا أعملها باسم أبي هي تشهد لي

26 ولكنكم لستم تؤمنون لأنكم لستم من خرافي، كما قلت لكم

27 خرافي تسمع صوتي، وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني

28 وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد، ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي

29 أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي

30 أنا والآب واحد[/Q-BIBLE]


إن الكثيرين سيختبرون ليرى الرب مدى إيمانهم به، وهذا لا يعني أن جميعهم سينجحون في هذا الإختبار،  فبولس الرسول يقال لنا في 1 تيموثاوس 4 : 1-3
[Q-BIBLE]
1 وَلَكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يَقُولُ صَرِيحاً: إِنَّهُ فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ يَرْتَدُّ قَوْمٌ عَنِ الإِيمَانِ، تَابِعِينَ أَرْوَاحاً مُضِلَّةً وَتَعَالِيمَ شَيَاطِينَ، 
2 فِي رِيَاءِ أَقْوَالٍ كَاذِبَةٍ، مَوْسُومَةً ضَمَائِرُهُمْ، 
3 مَانِعِينَ عَنِ الزِّوَاجِ، وَآمِرِينَ أَنْ يُمْتَنَعَ عَنْ أَطْعِمَةٍ قَدْ خَلَقَهَا اللهُ لِتُتَنَاوَلَ بِالشُّكْرِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَعَارِفِي الْحَقِّ. [/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*




red rose88 قال:


> *"سيضل كثيرون "*​
> 
> *صدقني اخي ان ابتعاد المسيحيين عن المسيح بارادتهم لا يعطينا الا حقيقة واحدة و هي ان مجيئه له المجد قد اقترب جدا *​
> *اتباع المسيح سيغدون قلة و رب المجد يعلم و اعلمنا بذلك في حين يتباهى المسلمون بكثرتهم و بسيطرة اسلامهم على العالم و للاسف هم لا يعلمون انهم يتباهون ببحيرة الكبريت التي سيطرحون فيها بسبب ضلالهم عن المسيح *​
> ...


 

*مش لازم ال666 يبقي رسول العرب بملكه لوحده بس*

*لان الوحش بسبع روس*

*لا الالحااااااااااااااد المزمن في اوروبا الي بقراه في الجرنال و كره الدين و مهاجمه بابا الفاتيكان ووصفه بمغتصب الاطفال و مهاجمه المسيحيه بسببه امر بشع برضه*

*انا مش كاثوليك بس متعاطفه جدا ضد الكتاب الملحدين  جدا لدرجه عدم احتمال الدين متعاطفه من كتر الهجوم الي بيحصل*

*لانه الهجمه علي ولاد المسيح بقيت من كل ناحيه من الاسلام و الالحاد و المسيحيه الظاهره الي اصحابها مسيحين بالاسم ولا يعبدون الاب بالروح و الحق*

*رؤيا يوحنا ابتدت تتحقق اصلا من عصر النهضه يا ستي*

*مش من دلوقت*

*دوري في التاريخ هتفهموا يا جماعه*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*

*



إن الرب هو من يرسل المضلين من أجل أن يختبر مدى قوة إيمان اتباعه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مع احترامي يعني لحضرتك 

لو ربنا هو الي بيرسل المضلين عشان يختبر قوه ايمان الناس و ناس تضلل بالمضلين الي ارسلهم ربنا

يبقي كدا سوري انت بتطبق كلام القران يهدي من يشاء و يضل من يشاء

و الرب مشيئته ان الناس يخلصون و الي معرفه الحق يقبلون

يبقي الي بيرسل المضلين هو الشيطان و الي بيمسك بالرب و يدعو باسمه يخلص

ربنا مش بيضل حد

(اعتقد ذلك)

سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## Alcrusader (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



> رؤيا يوحنا ابتدت تتحقق اصلا من عصر النهضه يا ستي


بدأت مع الثورة الفرنسية، ومازالت حتى الأن...


----------



## Alcrusader (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> 
> مع احترامي يعني لحضرتك
> 
> ...


*
لا  يا عزيزتي أنا ما بتكلم كلام القرأن. ربما ما قدرت وصل الفكرة تمام.
الرب يحب الجميع، ويريد من الكل أن يخلص، لذلك أرسل ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ليموت عنا ويعطينا الحياة الأبدية.

المسيح حذرنا أنه سيأتي أنبياء كذبة، ومسحا كذابين وسيضلون الكثيرين من من هم ضعيفي الإيمان.
فالرب في العهد القديم قال لنا في سفر التثنية 13 : 1- 5 :
[Q-BIBLE]
1 «إِذَا قَامَ فِي وَسَطِكَ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ حَالِمٌ حُلماً وَأَعْطَاكَ آيَةً أَوْ أُعْجُوبَةً 
2 وَلوْ حَدَثَتِ الآيَةُ أَوِ الأُعْجُوبَةُ التِي كَلمَكَ عَنْهَا قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لمْ تَعْرِفْهَا وَنَعْبُدْهَا 
3 فَلا تَسْمَعْ لِكَلامِ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ أَوِ الحَالِمِ ذَلِكَ الحُلمَ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ يَمْتَحِنُكُمْ لِيَعْلمَ هَل تُحِبُّونَ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَمِنْ كُلِّ أَنْفُسِكُمْ. 
4 وَرَاءَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ تَسِيرُونَ وَإِيَّاهُ تَتَّقُونَ وَوَصَايَاهُ تَحْفَظُونَ وَصَوْتَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ وَإِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ وَبِهِ تَلتَصِقُونَ. 
5 وَذَلِكَ النَّبِيُّ أَوِ الحَالِمُ ذَلِكَ الحُلمَ يُقْتَلُ لأَنَّهُ تَكَلمَ بِالزَّيْغِ مِنْ وَرَاءِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمُ الذِي أَخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَفَدَاكُمْ مِنْ بَيْتِ العُبُودِيَّةِ لِيُطَوِّحَكُمْ عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ التِي أَمَرَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ أَنْ تَسْلُكُوا فِيهَا. فَتَنْزِعُونَ الشَّرَّ مِنْ بَيْنِكُمْ. [/Q-BIBLE]

وفي المزامير 11 
[Q-BIBLE]1 لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. لِدَاوُدَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ لِنَفْسِي: [اهْرُبُوا إِلَى جِبَالِكُمْ كَعُصْفُورٍ]؟ 
2 لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا الأَشْرَارُ يَمُدُّونَ الْقَوْسَ. فَوَّقُوا السَّهْمَ فِي الْوَتَرِ لِيَرْمُوا فِي الدُّجَى مُسْتَقِيمِي الْقُلُوبِ. 
3 إِذَا انْقَلَبَتِ الأَعْمِدَةُ فَالصِّدِّيقُ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُ؟ 
4 اَلرَّبُّ فِي هَيْكَلِ قُدْسِهِ. الرَّبُّ فِي السَّمَاءِ كُرْسِيُّهُ. عَيْنَاهُ تَنْظُرَانِ. أَجْفَانُهُ تَمْتَحِنُ بَنِي آدَمَ. 
5 الرَّبُّ يَمْتَحِنُ الصِّدِّيقَ. أَمَّا الشِّرِّيرُ وَمُحِبُّ الظُّلْمِ فَتُبْغِضُهُ نَفْسُهُ. 
6 يُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ فِخَاخاً نَاراً وَكِبْرِيتاً وَرِيحَ السَّمُومِ نَصِيبَ كَأْسِهِمْ. 
7 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ عَادِلٌ وَيُحِبُّ الْعَدْلَ. الْمُسْتَقِيمُ يُبْصِرُ وَجْهَهُ. [/Q-BIBLE]


إن الكثيرين سيختبرون ليرى الرب مدى إيمانهم به، فبولس الرسول يقال لنا في 1 تيموثاوس 4 : 1-3

[Q-BIBLE]
1 وَلَكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يَقُولُ صَرِيحاً: إِنَّهُ فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ يَرْتَدُّ قَوْمٌ عَنِ الإِيمَانِ، تَابِعِينَ أَرْوَاحاً مُضِلَّةً وَتَعَالِيمَ شَيَاطِينَ، 
2 فِي رِيَاءِ أَقْوَالٍ كَاذِبَةٍ، مَوْسُومَةً ضَمَائِرُهُمْ، 
3 مَانِعِينَ عَنِ الزِّوَاجِ، وَآمِرِينَ أَنْ يُمْتَنَعَ عَنْ أَطْعِمَةٍ قَدْ خَلَقَهَا اللهُ لِتُتَنَاوَلَ بِالشُّكْرِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَعَارِفِي الْحَقِّ. [/Q-BIBLE]

أليس هذا ما نراه أحياناً من حولنا؟ 

أنا لا أقصد أنا الرب هو من يضل الناس! وحشا هذا!
لا بل الإنسان الذي يختار أن يبتعد عن الطريق، سيدان على إختياره.  
الإنسان هو مخير وليس مسير.
وفقاً لإختيار الإنسان سيدان.
 ربما كان رجل ما مؤمن بالمسيح طول حياته، وفي وقتٍ ما إرتد عن الإيمان به، وراح يعبد الهة أو أرواح أو أفكار أخرى. هل هذا الإنسان سيدان على ايمانه بالمسيح أو ارتداده عن الرب؟ 

أعتقد هذا السؤال يستحق أن يناقش في topic منفصلة عن هذه، منعا للتشتيت.
ولكن كوني اكيدة الرب ما بسيب أي أحد ولو إبتعد عنه. الرب بيبقى حتى أخر أيام حياة الإنسان بحاول يرشده إلى الطريق الصح وإلى المسيح، ولكن لو الإنسان قرر يطنش، وما يرد على صوت الرب، فهو عندها سيدان لأنه رفض الإيمان به. 

الانسان رفض الإيمان، وليس الله جعله يرفض!!! هناك فرق كبير جداً بين الأمرين.*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*

*هل ينفع مع هؤلاء الصلاة فقط
ام علينا الكفاح المسلح للدفاع عن انفسنا فقط وليس الاعتداء ولكن الخوف والسلبية تحت مبرر السلام الذي نادي بة المسيح امر غير سليم ولن ينفع قط​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*

يارب أستر


----------



## Alcrusader (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> *هل ينفع مع هؤلاء الصلاة فقط
> ام علينا الكفاح المسلح للدفاع عن انفسنا فقط وليس الاعتداء ولكن الخوف والسلبية تحت مبرر السلام الذي نادي بة المسيح امر غير سليم ولن ينفع قط​*


*
بعض الناس لا تستحق نعمة الحياة التي اعطيت لها...:gun:
ولكن لنتأمل الأن بالصلاة، ولنأمل أن يتحسن الوضع...*


----------



## Alcrusader (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> يارب أستر



*فعلاً. الرب هو وحده الساتر....*


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*




coptic_knight قال:


> *هل ينفع مع هؤلاء الصلاة فقط
> ام علينا الكفاح المسلح للدفاع عن انفسنا فقط وليس الاعتداء ولكن الخوف والسلبية تحت مبرر السلام الذي نادي بة المسيح امر غير سليم ولن ينفع قط​*


*
يجب ان يتم توعية الدول الاوروبية الغربية بهذا السم المدسوس بين شعوبها !! 
و باعتقادي مسيحي المهجر هم المسؤولون عن ذلك ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*




coptic_knight قال:


> *هل ينفع مع هؤلاء الصلاة فقط​*


 
*كنت اناقش هذه النقطه مع القس بتاعي النهارده* 
 
*هل العنف مجدي ام لا مع المسلمون*​

*لقد قال لي اي شئ ليس لمجد الله خطا*​ 
*و العنف ليس لمجد الله لانه سيعثر كثيرون من الباحثين عن الحق في المسيحيه و سيجعلهم يتصورون انها ديانه جهاد ايضا*​ 
*اي شئ لا يخدم مجد الله و لكن يخدم رغبه الانتقام الجسدي ليس لمجد الله*​ 
*ان كان القتال للمسيحيه يمجد الله فهذا مشروع مثل صد اوروبا للغزوات الاسلاميه*​ 
*و لكن ليس العنف لمجد الله*​ 
*و قال لي القس الي عايز يحرق القران بيسبب ان الناس تكره المسيحيه بلا سبب فهذا ليس لمجد الله و قال لي انا نفسي احرق كل نسخ القراءن عشان تعاليمه الشيطانيه بس الفعل دا مش هيجلب المجد لله*​ 
*ميزان المسيحي يا اخ مينا مجد اسم الله فقط*​ 
*ما يمجد اسمه بين الامم نفعله و ما لا يمجد اسمه نبتعد عنه*​ 
*لكي لا نعثر الضعاف الايمان الي الملحدين طول النهار يقولوا ليهم دينكم ارهاب دينكم المسيحي ارهاب زي الاسلام*​ 
*لو العنف كان لمجد الله كنا فعلناه*​ 
*و صدقني الصلاه اقوي من السيف*​ 
*ولا ربنا اطرش مش بيسمع مثلا*​ 
*تحياتي ليك يا مينا ووحشتنا يا اخونا في المسيح بعد غيبه*​ 
*ربنا يباركك و يبارك عليتك و يحافظ عليك من الشرير*​ 
*امين*​​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*

بصراحة اللي بيعرف يتعامل مع المسلمين هي اسرائيل 

لاني مبدا القوة هو اللي سائد

ربنا يحافظ علي كل ولاده من كل شر وشبه شر


----------



## Alcrusader (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



Red Rose88 قال:


> *
> يجب ان يتم توعية الدول الاوروبية الغربية بهذا السم المدسوس بين شعوبها !!
> و باعتقادي مسيحي المهجر هم المسؤولون عن ذلك ​*


*
صحيح. لذلك هذا هو واجبنا نحن نعرف الإسلام أكثر ما يعرفه كل  المساكين في العالم.
للأسف هناك صراصير إسلامية تبث الكذب والضلال والشر في عقول المساكين في شتى أنحاء العالم من ضعيفي الإيمان، والغير فاهمين ما معنى أن تكون مسيحي... وهم لا يعرفوا شئ عن الإسلام، وبالتالي لا يعرفوا إن كان ما يقولوه لهم صح ولا كذب، وهكذا  هم بصدقوا أكاذيبهم عن محمد والإسلام   وبقولهم المسيح هو مسلم، والله مسلم، و-adam مسلم... والإسلام دين محبة وسماحة ... وغيرها من التعابير الإنشائية المعجونة .. وبيتبعوهم.... 

واجبنا نحن من نعرف حقيقة الإسلام، وحقيقة تعاليمه أن نوعي العالم من حولنا عنه بشتى الوسائل الممكنة. وفي أيامنا هذه الإنترنت هي وسيلة عظيمة. فالنستخدمها لمجد إسم الرب.*


----------



## Alcrusader (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هدف الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات التي تؤيدها - إحدى اخطر الوثائق والصور التي وضعت منذ  1/12/1982 - أسلمت العالم*



coptic man قال:


> بصراحة اللي بيعرف يتعامل مع المسلمين هي اسرائيل
> 
> لاني مبدا القوة هو اللي سائد
> 
> ربنا يحافظ علي كل ولاده من كل شر وشبه شر


*
مع اني لست تمام مع السياسات الإسرائيلية، ولكن معك حق.
للأسف مع الإسلام ما بينفع إلا مبدئ القوة... هذا ما علمنا إياه التاريخ. *


----------

